# Guess Whose Fat Ass Just Ordered Chinese? That's right!!



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

And if you don't believe me, here's proof 

Introducing the Almond Bubble Tea:










Chicken Moo Goo Gai Pan:










An egg roll:










Wonton Soup:










California Roll Sushi:










Other than the brown spots on the avocado in my sushi, I'm very satisfied. The main entrée was fucking delicious. Still not finished...

Oh and forgive my filthy white trash house...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like some authentic shizzz, no panda express BS


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

My mouth is watering haha this looks yummyy


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Grublet said:


> My mouth is watering haha this looks yummyy


Thanks for bumping 

And it was haha. Especially the main entrée.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

herro (hello)


----------

